# What to eat for Lunch?!



## bekkieb1226 (Dec 29, 2001)

I'm a senior in highschool and have had IBS for 4 years but it was just diagnosed this past year. I have no idea what to eat for lunch at school. They don't serve anything for me to have and I don't know what is good to take. Please give me any advice or suggestions. Thankyou very much, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey- someone whos kinda around my age! i'm almost 14 and i've had IBS since i was 11. Man oh man do i know what you're talking about with the food issue! not only at lunch but going out to eat or going to friends houses, its sooo hard! but back to lunch...i usually take a bagel w/ a little peanut butter or margarine or otherwise some french bread with honey or something like that. also a banana and usually pretzels or non fat saltines. not too much but something to keep my tummy happy. hope that helps a little bit! stay in touch! (((hugs))) claire


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

on my 2 hour break between classes (Which gives me time to be sick if i need) i eat a small amt of pretzels just enough so it wont make noises through out the rest of my classes and i've never been sick from it yet and i have bad ibs and usually can't stomach anything but the key is eat as little of it as possible and slowly or low sugar cereal..crackers work also


----------

